# subaru justy - why not?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

there are no subaru justys in the Garage... and i am wondering why? seem like a good choice from size and weight on par with geo metro? Are there any particular tranny issues, or other things that make them not easy to convert?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

4X4 might be one reason.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

gottdi said:


> 4X4 might be one reason.



hhhmmm, poking around a little shows that some were plain fwd. must be something else. maybe a goofy transmission?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I do not think they were overly popular. It could be the transmission but unless it was build like the old mini coppers I'd think you could adapt a motor with out too much trouble. Maybe space in the motor compartment. Maybe no one ever thought of it until now. 

Go for it or investigate it a bit more. It may be a good candidate for a nice fun around town EV. 

Pete : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Kinda plain looking. Even a metro looks better. The only one I just saw looked almost like the old Hugo the Yugo. Ouch. The only one that came up was in LA. Not many around for sale. That could be another couple reasons. 

Pete : )


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

gottdi said:


> I do not think they were overly popular.


...There is a guy with three of them local; why three, I dunno. Anyway, I will go look with tape measure in hand. I don't want to invest a bunch of work and end up with something nobody wants, or find out the engine bay is too short for a motor or something....


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> ...There is a guy with three of them local; why three, I dunno. Anyway, I will go look with tape measure in hand. I don't want to invest a bunch of work and end up with something nobody wants, or find out the engine bay is too short for a motor or something....


 
I believe the Justy has a CVT (contiously variable transmission). I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> I believe the Justy has a CVT (contiously variable transmission). I'll check and get back to you.



yeah, I dunno much about them. I looked in wikipedia and it says they had several different trannies and weird little 3-cyl engines. Between that and the ugly exterior its probably not worth doing.

Paper this morning had a '91 honda crx that might be a lot more fun to work on.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

As Jimdear suspected, at least some justies did have CVT's which you would probably want to avoid, along with the 4x4 drivetrain.

Otherwise, probably a good candidate from the weight and size department. Not sure what the CdA is but can't be too awful owing to the size.

You might get a tougher suspension setup by starting with a 4x4 one and converting it to 4x2 and leaving the heavier springs/struts.

Similarly, a brat (a bit older, though) might be a good candidate given the same treatment.

Good Luck.


----------

